# للمبتدئين : شرح لكيفية تحويل اي فيديو اللي Vcd او Dvd لمشاهدته علي التلفاز



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2009)

*للمبتدئين: شرح لكيفية تحويل اي فيديو اللي VCD او DVD لمشاهدته علي التلفاز


هذا دليل مبسط للمبتدئين لعمل ديفيدي او فيديو سيدي بأستخدام برنامج NeroVision Express 

اذا كان لديك مشغل ديفيدي او مشغل فيديو سيدي وتريد تحويل اي فديو اللي اقراص لتشغيلها علي التلفاز يجب ان تملك 

1 - ديفيدي رايتر : اذا كنت تريد عمل ديفيدي

2- سيدي رايتر : اذا كنت تريد تعمل فيديو سيدي 


- هذه واجهة البرنامج واختر ما يناسبك 






سوف يكون تطبيقي الاولى علي كيفية عمل dvd video والاخر مطابق تماما كلهم نفس الخطوات 






















خطوات عمل فيديو سيدي مطابقه تماما لعمل ديفيدي فيديو

تابع

اختر video cd
















بعد ذلك مبروك شغل السيدي وشغله علي المشغل وشاهده علي التلفاز  
​*

*منقوووول​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااا مايكل

ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2009)

*شكرا استاذ كليم علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## Ferrari (2 فبراير 2009)

شكراً يا مايكل على الموضوع والشرح

تسلم ايديك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا فيراري علي مرورك الجميل


نورت الموضوع​*


----------

